
VueJS in Doom Emacs, Working - datnoblesavage
https://genehack.blog/2020/08/web-mode-eglot-vetur-vuejs-=-happy/
======
drgenehack
Hi - blog post author here. It's not Doom Emacs, just regular ole Emacs with
my custom config. Config files here ->
[https://git.genehack.net/genehack/emacs](https://git.genehack.net/genehack/emacs)

